# Van Staal vs Shimano Stella



## mutagen (Jun 11, 2009)

I am interested in purchasing a nice reel and would like to know the differences between the Van Staal and Shimano Stella reels. Does anyone have preference and why?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have never used these reels and was wondering the same thing. From what I have read and talked with people, if I were going to drop that kind of money, I would go with the VS because of it being dunkable. Fully waterproof. But that is just my uneducated .02.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

the stella is also fully sealed. the stella is a much smother reel than the vs. for boat use, the stella would be a better choice. if you are gonna be dunking it constantly then go with the vs. i bought a vs150 a couple months ago for kayak fishing, its a nice reel.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Grilled Sardine said:


> the stella is also fully sealed. the stella is a much smother reel than the vs. for boat use, the stella would be a better choice. if you are gonna be dunking it constantly then go with the vs. i bought a vs150 a couple months ago for kayak fishing, its a nice reel.


Mike, that's what I thought when I bought mine. It went in for a swim twice and the sand got in there. I had to take it to a pro to get it cleaned out, umm, twice!! LOL!! I still LOVE mine and have no regrets. 

I have casted a VS once and it's sweet. The only concern I have is I read that it has to be serviced something like annually and it's not cheap either.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Have a look at Zeebaas if you're going to be dunking the reel - they are very easy to self service and are now available in both bailed and non-bailed versions.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I personally dont own either, but I think the two reels are meant for different applications. I have casted the VS, and for my type of fishing (piers,bay and surf) it's not the best choice. Now if i was upstate (Montauk) with a wet suit swimming to rocks and thromwing lures I would probably have two.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMl-w4C_VG0


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

I see a few Stella SW reels up here, but many like myself use the VS reels for surf fishing. I dunked mybailess VS reels many times and sometime fish with the reel under water when the surf is calmer. Other than that the gear ratio on the Stella SW reel is a bit high for plugging.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Grilled Sardine said:


> the stella is also fully sealed. the stella is a much smother reel than the vs. for boat use, the stella would be a better choice. if you are gonna be dunking it constantly then go with the vs. i bought a vs150 a couple months ago for kayak fishing, its a nice reel.



I believe only the Stella SW (new series beginning in 2008) is sealed.


----------



## snook hunter (Dec 7, 2008)

Van Staal = Hummer (Military Version)
Stella = Land Rover

I can't decide if I should be buried with my VS or hand them down to my 1st born. I don't think Stella owners have as much appreciation for the reels as do people who own VS.

Good Luck


----------



## redfishnc (Sep 12, 2008)

*Take your reel swimming*

Most reels do not like to go swimming. They dislike even more going swimming after being dragged to the water.... I had a VS and a Stella, i preferred the Stella but it knew it was safe with me in the boat. I just disassembled a Calcutta 400 that was dragged to the water. I have cleaned it 3 times and I am still finding sand when I finish. If anyone has a process they like to remove sand from a reel and it's components I would surely appreciate you sharing.

thanks


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

mutagen said:


> I am interested in purchasing a nice reel and would like to know the differences between the Van Staal and Shimano Stella reels. Does anyone have preference and why?


What exactly is the reel going to be used for?

If you are not going to be fishing wet then honestly, the Van Stall should be off the list. Their drags leave a lot to be desired and overall performance can be bettered by far with other selections especially in the surf.

The Stella as well is probably not the best choice if we are discussing a surf reel. Its strength is overkill and its weight is burdensome if you plan on repeated casting with it. The only surfcasting application where I would recommend the Stella would be jigging the Big Ditch in Massachusetts where one is working 6oz diamond jigs in an 8 knot current catching 40lb+ Stripers . . . 

So, what are your planned tactics for this reel, what size rod and what is your intended payload?


----------



## fish123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Apples and oranges.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Stella*

I have two Stella 3000 reels that I use for speckled Trout. I love them. As far as weight goes they are the lightest thing on the planet for their size. They are like silk. If I am not mistaken the van staal is made in China. The cheap Daiwa reels are made there as well. The good Daiwa reels are made in Japan. The Stella is made in Japan as well. I am not saying a vann stall is not a good reel. I really have no opinion of them since I don't own one but I can tell you a Stella is a fine reel.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

mutagen said:


> I am interested in purchasing a nice reel and would like to know the differences between the Van Staal and Shimano Stella reels. Does anyone have preference and why?


How and where you are going to fish will dictate what reel is best suited to your needs, what are your plans ?


----------

